

Some Venture Funds Hit 'Pause' on Big Deals - mvs
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203686204577116860581423438.html?mod=WSJ_hp_MIDDLENexttoWhatsNewsForth

======
ddubb
No I do not want to pay to read this article

